# What us Welshmen do when really bored...



## JamesM (19 Oct 2009)




----------



## billy boy (19 Oct 2009)

That's almost unbaaaalievable


----------



## John Starkey (19 Oct 2009)

Them welsh lads love playing with sheep don't they lol :? 
Regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Oct 2009)

I saw that on rude tube the other night lol


----------



## tropic_john (19 Oct 2009)

haha, that is quality. My favourite bit was the sheep-dog runnning and then blowing up like a firework


----------



## Nick16 (19 Oct 2009)

isnt this a samsung creation to advertise their LED's?


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Oct 2009)

Genius!  love it. nice virus marketing stuff. 5 stars


----------



## Superman (19 Oct 2009)

Poor sheep


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Oct 2009)

Some people have too much time in their hands haha


----------



## Themuleous (22 Oct 2009)

Yeh was for Samsung's LED TV, took three months to film and get right apparently.

Sam


----------

